

Ask HN: Unknown side effects of starting a new company? - bsilvereagle

I am currently thinking about starting a start up, and to fund it getting a "company" credit card. However, I don't know how that would affect my credit score.<p>Due to that side effect, I started thinking about other potential unknown "costs" I haven't thought about. What are some you have ran into?
======
manidoraisamy
The biggest cost for a startup is to try to act like a company to look good in
front of others.

